# Brushless Motors



## zkoenig (Dec 2, 2011)

Can anyone out there give me some information about some of the fastest brushless motors out? I have decided to get back into this hobby after about 20 years and I am a bit of a speed freak! My car of choice will either be a Team Associated RC10b44.1 or the RC10b4.1. any help or opinions will be most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

the b4.1 brushless i think is a 13.5 turn??? ... seen it not to bad as is out of box. 
but if u want off the wall . blownin tires apart . 3.5 or 2.5 turn brushless ... i ran a 3.5 novak ss in a old tc3 and the tires explouded it was nuts ..


----------



## zkoenig (Dec 2, 2011)

*Brushless Combos with Reverse*

Hello I am looking for a good brushless motor combo or just the ESC with reverse. I prefer quality over saving money. I want something that is going to last, I also want a setup that is going to absolutley fly I love speed. Any help would be most appreciated. Thank You


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Novak or Tekin systems then is what your looking for.

As for speed, look at the 3.5 thru 6.5 motors, although some ESC's cant handle those turn motors so check your esc capabilities


----------



## zkoenig (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. I am looking at the novak gtb velociti 3.5 brushless system. Does anyone know how this system performs


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

For a b4 i would not go with anything lower than a 7.5. That would be fast. The b44 prolly no lower than a 5.5. Just my opinion but a 3.5 is way too much for either..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

zkoenig said:


> Can anyone out there give me some information about some of the fastest brushless motors out? I have decided to get back into this hobby after about 20 years and I am a bit of a speed freak! My car of choice will either be a Team Associated RC10b44.1 or the RC10b4.1. any help or opinions will be most welcome. Thank you.


You say your a a "speed freak" but that means different thinks to different people.

Do you want something simply for speed? In that case, neither of your car choices are good. Wait a month or two and buy a Traxxas XO-1 - 100MPH with what comes in the box after being unlocked with an iPhone or an iPod. Of course, don't expect to make any turns.

If you want the fastest thing that is drivable on an off-road RC car track you should be looking at 4WD SC trucks or 1/8th buggies/truggies. They key here is "drivable" - that implies making complete laps around the track as opposed to driving fast down one straightaway and crashing at the end because you were going too fast to make the turn.

If you want the fastest thing that is drivable on a carpet track, a 4WD touring car or 1/12th on-road pan car would be a better choice.

So where you drive makes a difference. The cars you mentioned are dirt off-road and the SC trucks or 1/8 scales might be a better choice.

The important thing to understand is that the car that is too fast down the straights will not be fast making complete laps. If you have been out of the hobby for a long time it may just be that you don't understand how truly fast a 3.5 motor really is. It is not a good choice for either of the cars you mentioned. What we now consider to be a mid-range brushless motor is probably faster than anything that existed 20 years ago.


----------



## zkoenig (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of your feed back guys its been really helpful.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

Traxxas XO-1 - 100MPH < car is just down rite nasty sweet ...... msrp is like a grand lol 
but at 25 volts and 100mph i see how they doing it lol 

100mph at 8.4 volts would be nice lol


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> Traxxas XO-1 - 100MPH < car is just down rite nasty sweet ...... msrp is like a grand lol
> but at 25 volts and 100mph i see how they doing it lol
> 
> 100mph at 8.4 volts would be nice lol


from what I read on their site about it.. you need the car $1,000 + a Iphone or Ipod touch (the Ipods are $350 or so) + you have to pay for the traxxas application = 100mph XO-1

so if you don't have a Iphone the setup costs you $1,350+ (minus sales tax, the Ipod price was guestament, and the Traxxas app) so you're looking at another $50+ or so to go 100mph

pretty sure you could build a car to go over 100mph for under $1,400.. 

it's a cool car sure but worth it? time will tell on that one- I'm not buyin the hype


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

swingerguy340 said:


> from what I read on their site about it.. you need the car $1,000 + a Iphone or Ipod touch (the Ipods are $350 or so) + you have to pay for the traxxas application = 100mph XO-1
> 
> so if you don't have a Iphone the setup costs you $1,350+ (minus sales tax, the Ipod price was guestament, and the Traxxas app) so you're looking at another $50+ or so to go 100mph
> 
> ...


You don't need a $350 iPhone - you can use an older iPod touch that can be found used for much less money. For that matter all you need is a friend with one, to download the *FREE* app and unlock the car. Then the iPod is no longer needed.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

wasnt the ipad just for the dashboard . at least thats what i think i heard the video say ..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> wasnt the *ipad* just for the dashboard . at least thats what i think i heard the video say ..


It doesn't use an *iPad* - it uses an *iPhone* or an *iPod* touch for display of the telemetry data in real time, but you need the iPhone/iPod *app* to do a *one-time unlock* of the ESC to get 100MPH


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

zkoenig said:


> Hello I am looking for a good brushless motor combo or just the ESC with reverse. I prefer quality over saving money. I want something that is going to last, I also want a setup that is going to absolutley fly *I love speed.* Any help would be most appreciated. Thank You


does your love of speed have anything to do with your user name? LOL Koenigsegg CCX??


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

ta_man said:


> You don't need a $350 iPhone - you can use an older iPod touch that can be found used for much less money. For that matter all you need is a friend with one, to download the *FREE* app and unlock the car. Then the iPod is no longer needed.


Well I know nobody with one so I'm SOL I guess I wouldn't buy it anyway- like I said you could go faster for less $$ and less headache


----------



## gmackhurry (Jan 4, 2012)

zkoenig said:


> Can anyone out there give me some information about some of the fastest brushless motors out? I have decided to get back into this hobby after about 20 years and I am a bit of a speed freak! My car of choice will either be a Team Associated RC10b44.1 or the RC10b4.1. any help or opinions will be most welcome. Thank you.


I have no motor size suggestions so maybe I could add some info that helped me.
Since these brushless motor's are so powerful and have many different purposes I found that calling the OEM and asking their techs for the best combo or motor package is very helpful. Not too long ago I was looking for speed on a Losi XXXSCT and I tried two brushless motors before I found out Turn's and KV's are no longer just Turn's and KV's. Brushless motors unlike most brushed motors are very purpose built and the wrong one will just spin your tires off or turn you clutch blue. The RC10's are light weight making them more sensitive to the equation. Finding the best power to traction combo can be pretty dificult on your own. 
Do you plan on racing at a specific track or just having fun on the streets and lots?


----------

